# A new bark in the barnyard



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

This is Miko (pronounced mee-ko). He’s a registered Karakachan from working parents. We picked him up on the 5th. I got so spoiled with Archer who was 5 months old and ridiculously easy. This one seems determined to make up for that and is going to make me work this time. He is 9 weeks old and now I have to remember all the puppy training I haven’t needed in many years. 

Here’s a few pics of the new guy, including a barn cam screenshot of him asleep in a barn stall with Jellybean.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Another big floof! 🤩
I feel like you are more than prepared to handle this guy- even if he takes more work than archer did! 😊


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh you got a karakachan!! Congrats! Were you able to find a breeder close to you? He is so cute!
How did you come up with the name? Miko is Japanese for priestess/shrine maiden but I don't imagine that's it 😉


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Another big floof!
> I feel like you are more than prepared to handle this guy- even if he takes more work than archer did!


I hope so. He is already stubborn and too smart for his own good. 



ksalvagno said:


> Too cute!


 Thanks. He is a cutie. 



Calistar said:


> Oh you got a karakachan!! Congrats! Were you able to find a breeder close to you? He is so cute!
> How did you come up with the name? Miko is Japanese for priestess/shrine maiden but I don't imagine that's it


Hahaha. It’s a different spelling of the Seminole word for ‘chief’ and an aboriginal word for ‘little mischief.’ 
We found a breeder about 3 hours away that raises Karakachans, goats, cattle, sheep, and poultry.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

He’s so handsome and fluffy! I love Karakachans and would love one someday.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations! He is so stinking cute. I don't know a thing about karakachans. Anything in particular that sets them apart from other LGD breeds?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

FizzyGoats said:


> I hope so. He is already stubborn and too smart for his own good.
> 
> Thanks. He is a cutie.
> 
> ...


Oh how perfect, I love it!
I'm so glad you were able to find one close by, and one who's been exposed to so many different kids of livestock! The lady I got mine from just had another litter, but she is still in Oregon so I didn't figure you'd be interested


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Cute little floof 😍


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...what a sweet face. Love the pic of him sleeping with Jellybean!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> He’s so handsome and fluffy! I love Karakachans and would love one someday.


He is soft too. It’s hard not to just sit there and pet him, which he would love. 



MellonFriend said:


> Congratulations! He is so stinking cute. I don't know a thing about karakachans. Anything in particular that sets them apart from other LGD breeds?


I started researching them about a year ago when I’d heard they tend to be discerning barkers, close guarders, and do well in either small or large acreage. Basically, I was looking for a breed with qualities that Archer has but one that’s coat is much easier to handle. Then I really started to research and learn a ton about them and it just sounded like a great fit for our farm. And it’s time to get started on Archer’s back up. It’ll be a while before Miko is working, but Archer works all night and most of the day. 




Calistar said:


> Oh how perfect, I love it!
> I'm so glad you were able to find one close by, and one who's been exposed to so many different kids of livestock! The lady I got mine from just had another litter, but she is still in Oregon so I didn't figure you'd be interested


Yeah that’s a bit far for me.  He was not actually in with any of the animals. The mama had the litter in a paddock that didn’t have any livestock in it at the time (they rotate). Anyway, he did see all the animals and was technically exposed, but this is his first time truly living 24/7 with goats.



Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Cute little floof


Thanks. 



happybleats said:


> Awe...what a sweet face. Live rhe pic of him sleeping with Jellybean!!


 And don’t think he doesn’t try to use that sweet little face to his advantage. 


Today, I ran out to the barn to correct him in the middle of a hail/rain storm for play behavior toward a goat, slipped in mud, slid down a slight slope on my back, crocs went flying, and I still scrambled to the barn to teach him a lesson. I made sure he got the point, properly submitted, and relaxed. Then I had to go find my crocs and had a little explaining to do when I went back inside, muddy, drenched, speckled with little pieces of hail, and carrying my shoes.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay cool! I hope turns into everything you want him to be! (without too much correction on your part. 🙃)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@FizzyGoats ..now wheres that crock flying video witk miko? That would be something to see.


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

Hownold
Is archer? My Meeko is also being trained as a replacement for my 7 year old maremma. But I do plan to always have 2 dogs.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

That pic of him with J-bean… adorable 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @FizzyGoats ..now wheres that crock flying video witk miko? That would be something to see.


 ha, if I had a camera outside the barn, it would have caught it and my husband would probably have that video playing on repeat.  I’m sort of glad there is no video evidence. 



Isaiah 11 goats said:


> Hownold
> Is archer? My Meeko is also being trained as a replacement for my 7 year old maremma. But I do plan to always have 2 dogs.


Archer is still young. He’ll be two in May. But I really need a pair of dogs, I just wanted them spaced a few years apart. Normally, I like 3 years difference in age, but Archer has been rock solid since 5 months old and his maturity and reliability made it so I could shorten the gap a bit on this first pair. And that is good because next year we’d like to rotate pastures which will require two working dogs.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Those are super cute moments in the pictures! 🥰 He is good at looking innocent, I bet!
He already looks pretty big.
You certainly are dedicated to training him, slipping in the mud, covered in hail and all! 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

There’s definitely been times I was glad of no video evidence… and then also times I wish I’d had a video going for something (usually when something funny happens to the hubby 😆)


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

What a Miko He's adorable


----------

